# Peping carp for some smoked carp pate



## hap12 (May 5, 2014)

So I found some carp filets in the freezer from last year. I usually smoke em and make some pate and is a big hit. So gotta make some room in the freezer,  so here we go.












0505141834.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 5, 2014





Here they are thawed out. I usually brine them before freezing, but I don't believe these were. When I filet out a carp, I look at the color of the main part of the meat. It should be light in color, either light tan or light pink. If it's darker colored, brown or red, (I have caught some that were dark purple all the way through) they get pitched into the woods for the coyotes.













0505141834a.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 5, 2014





This second pick is the mud veign, just under the skin. It is quite oily and when smoked usually ends up turning mushy. I try to remove most of this. Because of the high oil content of this, it does soak up smoke like a sponge, so when making pate, I usualy leave a little on, and these were little guys, so it was dificult to trim without destroying the filets. I have smoked them leaving this on before, after smoking it flakes off with a knife pretty easy. Just depends how much time I have to spend fussing with them.












0505141851a.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 5, 2014





Here they are trimmed down to the pink with a little brown left on.

Next, cut into managable pieces and into the brine. I usualy just use a simple sslt water brine and season before smoking, but today I decided to try adding the spices to the brine.












0505141909.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 5, 2014






Here are some of the spices I like to use












0505141900.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 5, 2014






I also have a season salt that has a heavy celery taste I like to use aswell, also sage. I used to add rosemary to the steaks before smoking, but would leave a bitter aftertaste. Maybe adding it to the brine will give the taste without the bitterness, we'll see. In the fridge for tonight.


----------



## leah elisheva (May 6, 2014)

Good Morning! And Happy Tuesday to you! I'm just seeing this post and it sounds so fantastic! How did it come out? Cheers! - Leah


----------



## hap12 (May 6, 2014)

It's still in the brine. I hope to be smoking it today after work. I will continue with updates as it progresses. It usually takes a couplr days, and whrn it's done, I let it chill in the fridge overnight before eating, it always tastes much better after chilling overnight.


----------



## hap12 (May 6, 2014)

So I got home from work to get the carp ready for smoking. Rinsed em off, let em dry a bit while smoker is heating up. Adding the spices and seasoning to the brine gave them a nice color. I put a light sprinkle of some cajon on beford going in the smoker. Also put some salt in for smoking with it, my smoked salt supply is getting low.


----------



## hap12 (May 6, 2014)

0506141552.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 6, 2014





Forgot to add the pic.


----------



## hap12 (May 6, 2014)

So here's the carp smoked. 2.5 hrs at 200 deg.












0506141833.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 6, 2014






I usually make it a little on the dry side, and rehydrate with some melted butter when making the pate. I'm going to let it cool to room temp, wrap and refrigerate overnight. I will mix up the pate tomorrow after work. I have to pick up some cream cheese from the store. I tasted some and the flavor from the brine mixed with the smoke is awesome!


----------



## hap12 (May 7, 2014)

Well I processed the carp ready for making the pate. The bones didn't compleatly cook down, maybe a little more time in the smoker. Last time I made the bones were compleatly cooked down, but the fish was way too dry and took alot of butter to loosen it up for mixing. But the bones are picked out easily while cutting up the fish.












0507141952.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 7, 2014





This is some yummy smoked fish. This stuff can be sprinkled on a salad, made into rangoon, dress up a pizza, the possibilities are endless. Im going to set a little bit on the side for other purposes. Ill probably make some rangoon this weekend.


----------



## hap12 (May 7, 2014)

Here I warmed up with a little butter and a few splashes of warshtershire, a little fresh ground black pepper,  and mixed with 3 8oz packages of cream cheese. 












0507142019.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 7, 2014





When I make rangoon i add alot more cream cheese. Alot of smoked fish pate recipes also add mayonnaise,  but I'm not a huge mayo fan and the vinegar in the worcestershire adds enough tang. Scalions or onions also go good in this, but I usualy spice it up enough to not need it.


----------



## hap12 (May 7, 2014)

Here's some pate where it realy shines.












0507142022.jpg



__ hap12
__ May 7, 2014





I have a friend of mine who I usually give him some when i make it, he says he likes if spread on a toasted bagel. 

This is going into work with me tomorrow,  it will be gone before lunch. [emoji]128515[/emoji] iit's a big hit.


----------



## 365buckin (Feb 13, 2015)

Im going to make some salmon pate tonight. Looks good!!!


----------



## red dog (Feb 13, 2015)

I have done a similar pate with smoked trout but never thought of using carp. It looks good from here!


----------



## woodsplitter (Feb 16, 2015)

Looks good I haven't  smoked carp yet have lots of people ask me, I just usually use them for trot line bait or for crawdad traps. I've smoked northern and plenty of salmon and trout, guess I'll have to give it a try this summer.


----------

